# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Πάραλος [Paralos]

## pantelis2009

Σε ένα βαρύ όνομα για την Ιστορία συνεχίζουν να επενδύουν οι πλοιοκτήτες από τη Σαλαμίνα. Δύο λόγια για την Ιστορία.
Στην αρχαιότητα η *Πάραλος*, ή και _Παραλία_ αποκαλούμενη κατά επιγραφές, ήταν ένα από τα έξι "ιερά πλοία" της Αθηναϊκής Δημοκρατίας. Τα άλλα πέντε ήταν η Σαλαμινία, η Αμμωνιάς, η Αντιγονίς, η Δημητριάς και η Πτολεμαΐς.Η Πάραλος ήταν τριήρης που συμμετείχε ειδικά στις "θεωρίες" καθώς και σε άλλες ιερές ή δημόσιες αποστολές, συνήθως επείγουσας φύσεως. Το συνηθέστερο αγκυροβόλιο της Παράλου ήταν ο παρά την άκρα του Σουνίου δυτικός όρμος ο αποκαλούμενος "Παράλου Γη".
Το 1ο Tambor II (e.x Πάραλος) κατασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη με ναυπηγό τον αείμνηστο Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη και κατασκευαστές τους Μιχαήλ Απόστολο και Φράτη Βασίλη. Ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή στα μέσα Δεκεμβρίου 2005 και η καθέλκυση του έγινε στις 08/07/2006. Το Πάραλος με Ν.Π 11376 είχε 84 μέτρα μήκος και 17,5 μέτρα πλάτος. Η πρόωση του γινόταν με 4 μηχανές Caterpillar 480 ίππων και τα ελικοπηδάλια ήταν της H.R.P. 
Πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία NAVIERA TAMBOR στην Κόστα Ρίκα .....πριν ακόμη καθελκυστεί και έφυγε από την Ελλάδα στα μέσα Σεπτεμβρίου του 2006.
Το 2ο Θάσος ΙΙΙ (e.x Πάραλος ΙΙ) με Ν.Π 11589 ξεκίνησε να κατασκευάζεται στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο και τον ίδιο ναυπηγό και τους ίδιους κατασκευαστές στις 01/07/2007 και καθελκύστηκε στις 23/06/2008. Τότε με 100 μέτρα μήκος και 18 μέτρα πλάτος ήταν το μεγαλύτερο πλοίο της γραμμής. Η πρόωση του γίνεται με 4 Caterpillar typ. 4412 και ελικοπηδάλια Veth. 
Πουλήθηκε στην εταιρεία ΑΝΕΘ με έδρα τη Θάσο, μετονομάστηκε σε Θάσος ΙΙΙ και έφυγε από τη Σαλαμίνα στις 26/01/2015.
Το 3ο καινούργιο *Πάραλος* (σκέτο) θα ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη σε λίγες μέρες και ναυπηγό του είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες ήλθαν στις 11 και στις 17/06/2015 και θα το παρακολουθήσουμε ....από κοντά. Εύχομαι σε όλους καλό ξεκίνημα.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ  01 11-06-2015.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ  02 17-06-2015.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ  03 17-06-2015.jpg

----------


## leo85

Καλό ξεκίνημα στο νέο Πάραλος.

----------


## Marios97

Κι από εμένα καλό ξεκίνημα να έχει το νέο πλοίο που ελπίζω και αυτό να γίνει τέλειο!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Του εύχομαι καλό ξεκίνημα να έχει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το 3ο καινούργιο *Πάραλος* (σκέτο) θα ξεκινήσει να κατασκευάζεται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη σε λίγες μέρες και ναυπηγό του είναι η Ευτυχία Πετυχάκη. Οι πρώτες λαμαρίνες ήλθαν στις 11 και στις 17/06/2015 και θα το παρακολουθήσουμε ....από κοντά.


Να λοιπόν που έφτασε η ώρα, και _δίπλα στο ΩΡΙΩΝ_ στο ναυπηγείο _Ατσαλάκη_ του Περάματος, ξεκίνησε η κατασκευή του νέου _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_.

IMG_0026.jpg__IMG_0028.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - 10/09/2015_

Γύρω στις 15-20 Οκτωβρίου, που όπως μας πληροφόρησε ο Παντελής το _ΩΡΙΩΝ_ θα κατέβει προς τη θάλασσα, θα αρχίσει πίσω του το στήσιμο - ένωση των κατασκευών του _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_. Καλή αρχή και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βλέπουμε τα τρία κομμάτια του σκάφους του _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ που έχουν ήδη κατασκευαστεί στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη (εξαιρείται το .....έγχρωμο που ανήκει στο ΟΡΙΩΝ), και περιμένουν την ώρα τους για να ενωθούν.

IMG_0175.jpg
_Πέραμα - 10/10/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μικρή αλλαγή στα πλάνα κατασκευής του πλοίου. Ενώ όπως είχαμε γράψει το "στήσιμο" του με τμήματα της γάστρας που ήδη έχουν κατασκευαστεί (δες προηγούμενα ποστ) θα ξεκίναγε πίσω από το ΩΡΙΩΝ όταν αυτό θα κατέβαινε κοντά στην θάλασσα και θα άφηνε ελεύθερο τον χώρο στο πάνω μέρος του ναυπηγείου, τελικά θα προηγηθεί η καθέλκυση του ΩΡΙΩΝ (σε δεκαπέντε περίπου ημέρες όπως γράψαμε _και εδώ_) και μετά θα αρχίσουν οι εργασίες στησίματος του νέου αμφίπλωρου, του _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_.

IMG_0088.jpg__IMG_0089.jpg
_Πέραμα - 19/11/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τα κομμάτια του σκάφους του νέου _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ συνεχίζουν να κατασκευάζονται, να αυξάνονται και να στοιβάζονται στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, περιμένοντας την ώρα που θα συνενωθούν εις ......"σάρκαν μίαν" !!!!!

IMG_0025.jpg__IMG_0023.jpg
_Πέραμα - 23/12/2015_

----------


## manolisfissas

Εδώ βλέπουμε ότι έχουν αρχίσει να το στήνουνε σιγά σίγα.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ-16-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά τις φωτογραφίες με τα κατασκευασμένα τμήματα, να δούμε για πρώτη φορά το νέο _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ ως "σκάφος" αφού -όπως μας είχε ενημερώσει στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ ο φίλος μας Μανώλης- ξεκίνησε το ουσιαστικό στήσιμο του στο ναυπηγείο των Γιώργου και Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0304.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/01/2016_

Συνεχίζονται βέβαια με εντατικούς ρυθμούς οι κατασκευές και άλλων τμημάτων του πλοίου, σε όλους τους χώρους του ναυπηγείου.

IMG_0331.jpg__IMG_0313.jpg__IMG_0326.jpg
_Πέραμα - 22/01/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόλις μία εβδομάδα μετά, και βλέπουμε την μεγάλη πρόοδο στην κατασκευή του αμφίπλωρου (σύγκριση με την πρώτη φωτό του προηγούμενου ποστ). 

IMG_0010.jpg
_Πέραμα - 30/01/2016_

Μιας και δεν το έχουμε αναφερεί να πούμε ότι το νέο Π_ΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ θα έχει διαστάσεις _105m x 18m_. Τέλος, να διορθώσουμε ένα .....αναπόφευκτο λάθος (για ναυπηγείο που συνεχώς κατασκευάζονται καινούργια τμήματα). Τα δύο υπό κατασκευή νέα κομμάτια σκάφους που είδαμε στην τέταρτη φωτογραφία στο αμέσως προηγούμενο ποστ, δεν ανήκουν στο ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ αλλά σε .......νέο αμφίπλωρο που θα κατασκευαστεί επίσης στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη !!!!! Περισσότερα στο νέο δικό του θέμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όπως βλέπουμε όλος ο χώρος του ναυπηγείου Ατσαλάκη έχει γεμίσει με έτοιμα κομμάτια του Πάραλος, ενώ ο ιδιόκτητος γερανός κρατά το κομμάτι μέχρι αυτό να κολληθεί στη θέση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--18-30-01-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--20-30-01-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--21-30-01-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--25-30-01-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο νέο _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη του Περάματος, έχουν αρχίσει να "σηκώνονται" τα πλαινά στο ντεκ του γκαράζ.

IMG_0130.jpg__IMG_0142.jpg
_Πέραμα - 20/02/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συνέχεια νόμιμες φωτό, μέσα από το ναυπηγείο και με τις ευλογίες του κατασκευαστή......... δεν έχει πιά και τόσο γούστο !!!!! Ας δούμε το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσάλακη και σε μία .....παπαρατσική απεικόνιση, τραβηγμένη από την προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος (τώρα... δίνω ιδέες... το ξέρω, αλλά δεν πειράζει !!!).

IMG_0109.jpg
_Πέραμα - 24/02/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μόλις τρεις ημέρες από την προηγούμενη φωτό, και από ότι διέκρινα από την Κυνόσουρα απέναντι (μιας και χθες είχαμε την καθέλκυση _του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ_ και δεν πήγα στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη) σε _αυτήν την φωτό_, στο νέο _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ έχει μόνο έχει ήδη σκεπαστεί το γκαράζ αλλά έχουν δημιουργηθεί και τα ανοίγματα στα πλαινά του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε από όλες τις δυνατόν γωνίες που μπορεί κανείς, παπαρατσικές ή με τις ευλογίες πλοιοκτητών ή ναυπηγείων. Όπως *μόνο το Nautilia.gr*  μπορεί, ας δούμε και τις μηχανές που ήδη έχουν έλθει.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--26-01-03-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--27-01-03-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--28-01-03-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--29-01-03-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--30-01-03-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών στο νέο _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_, στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0334.jpg__IMG_0322.jpg__IMG_0347.jpg
_Ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη - Πέραμα - 12/03/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Παρακολουθήστε τις φωτο του Γιώργου στις 12/03 και τις δικές μου που είναι τραβηγμένες εχθές 31/03. Το Πάραλος προχωρά στο full και ο Γ. Ατσαλάκης θέλει όπως λέει, να του κάνει καθέλκυση στα τέλη του Μαΐου. Ίδωμεν.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--32-31-03-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--34-31-03-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--35-31-03-2016.jpg
Στην τρίτη φωτο είναι το καπέλο της γέφυρα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το Πάραλος προχωρά στο full και ο Γ. Ατσαλάκης θέλει όπως λέει, να του κάνει καθέλκυση στα τέλη του Μαΐου.


Παντελή έτσι όπως πάνε (με ....τρελλούς ρυθμούς !!!) μην σου πω και τέλη .....Απριλίου, που λέει ο λόγος βέβαια !!! Πάμε να δούμε και σημερινές φωτό για του λόγου το αληθές.

IMG_0063.jpg__IMG_0068.jpg__IMG_0117.jpg__IMG_0056.jpg
_Πέραμα - Ναυπηγείο Γ & Δ Ατσαλάκη - 09/04/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα μηχανοστάσια ετοιμάζονται, έτυχα την ώρα που γύριζαν το ένα, οι κινήσεις είναι ακριβείας και θέλει πολύ προσοχή και η βάση για το άλμπουρο την ώρα που κατασκευάζεται. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--36-14-04-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--37-14-04-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--41-14-04-2016.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

Παντελή και Γιώργο,μεγαλη η προσφορά σας στον τομέα αυτο,μπράβο για το κουράγιο σας.
Και μια φώτο απο την θάλασσα.

DSC_9136PARALOS.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ την Τρίτη του Πάσχα στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη. Πίσω του διακρίνεται και το σκάφος του _ΧΡΥΣΑ_.

IMG_0364.jpg
_Πέραμα - 03/05/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών στο _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη του Περάματος. Τα βαψίματα έχουν ξεκινήσει,

IMG_0318.jpg__IMG_0320.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/05/2016_

έχει τοποθετηθεί το ένα ελικοπηδάλιο (πάνω αριστερά) και τα άλλα τρία περιμένουν στο έδαφος, ενώ κατασκευάζονται και τα ακραία τμήματα του σκάφους που πάνω τους θα "κάτσουν" μαγαζιά και καταπέλτες.

IMG_0358.jpg__IMG_0362.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/05/2016_

Στο γραφείο των ναυπηγών συνάντησα και τον καλό φίλο Δημήτρη Ατσαλάκη πάνω από τον υπολογιστή να τελειοποιεί στο AutoCAD το σχέδιο της χαρακτηριστικής τριήρης που κατόπιν θα κοπεί ανάγλυφα για να τοποθετηθεί πάνω στο νέο αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχώρησε πάρα πολύ και γίνεται υπέροχο. Ελπίζω μέσα στη βδομάδα να πάω να το δω από κοντά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πάραλος ζητά στο ΣΑΣ έκτακτη δρομολόγηση:
*ΘΕΜΑ 33*
ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ”* (ΥΠΟ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗ) ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΠΕΡΑΜΑ-ΠΑΛΟΥΚΙΑ ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΑΣ ΑΠΟ 01-08-2016 ΕΩΣ 31-10-2016

----------


## pantelis2009

H πλώρη σχεδόν είναι έτοιμη, τα ελικοπηδάλια έχουν τοποθετηθεί, ενώ οι μονώσεις έχουν προχωρήσει σε σαλόνι και γέφυρα.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--48-06-06-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--49-06-06-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--51-06-06-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε το αμφίπλωρο σε σημερινή φωτογραφία από το καραβάκι Πειραιά - Σαλαμίνας, στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη του Περάματος. Διακρίνεται λίγο πίσω του και το ΧΡΥΣΑ.

IMG_0623.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/06/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόοδος εργασιών στο νέο _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ (που εξελίσσεται σε ένα πολύ πολύ όμορφο αμφίπλωρο) στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα. Και πρώτα μία φωτογραφία από το καραβάκι Πειραιά - Σαλαμίνας,

IMG_0088.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/07/2016_

τα μαγαζιά (ή ακρόπλωρα αν προτιμάτε) έχουν τοποθετηθεί από την μεριά της θάλασσας,

IMG_0339.jpg__IMG_0380.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/07/2016_

αλλά όχι ακόμα από την επάνω μεριά (κατασκευάζονται στο έδαφος μαζί με τον ένα εκ των καταπελτών) όπου βλέπουμε πόσο κοντά βρίσκονται με το ΧΡΥΣΑ (σχεδόν ακουμπάνε) στο γκαράζ του οποίου κατασκευάζεται ο .....άλλος εκ των καταπελτών του ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ.

IMG_0386.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/07/2016_

Τέλος, μία φωτό τραβηγμένη μέσα από το γκαράζ του.

IMG_0355.jpg
_Πέραμα - 02/07/2016_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ακρόπλωρα (μαγαζιά) και καταπέλτες έχουν πλέον τοποθετηθεί και από τις δύο πλευρές του αμφίπλωρου, και λογικά δεν  βρισκόμαστε πολύ μακριά από την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Η τριήρης που είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν του Πάραλος. Σήμερα το πρωί στις 10.00 π.μ την ώρα που το Π σηκώνεται για να πάει στη θέση του, οι τακαρίες για το βάζο έχουν ετοιμαστεί και το βάζο έχει ξεκινήσει να παίρνει τη θέση του, το άλλο Π είναι στη θέση του και ο καταπέλτης έχει ασφαλιστεί. 

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--53-19-07-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--55-19-07-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--56-19-07-2016.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--58-19-07-2016.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πραγματοποιήθηκε νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί η καθέλκυση του _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη στο Πέραμα, και πλέον το νέο αμφίπλωρο βρίσκεται δεμένο μπροστά από το ναυπηγείο. Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο !!!

IMG_0058.jpg
_Πέραμα - 23/07/2016_

----------


## manolisfissas

Εχθές πραγματοποιήθηκε η καθέλκυση του F/B ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ στα ναυπηγεία ΑΤΣΑΛΑΚΗ. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε την σαμπάνια και στην δεύτερη το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ να περιμένει την στιγμή όπου θα έρθει για πρώτη φορά  σε επαφή με υγρό στοιχείο.    

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ-23-7-2016-01.jpg ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ-23-7-2016-02.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα έκανε το πρώτο του δοκιμαστικό και έπιασε 13,7 knots.Καλοτάξιδο να είναι.

----------


## manolisfissas

Εδώ βλέπουμε το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ την ήμερα της καθέλκυσης του.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ-23-7-2016-03.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, και πριν λίγη ώρα έδεσε για πρώτη φορά στην προβλήτα των αμφίπλωρων στα Παλούκια της Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## manolisfissas

Ένα μικρού μήκους βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του F-B.

----------


## dionisos

> Ένα μικρού μήκους βίντεο από την καθέλκυση του F-B.


Το βιντεο που ανεβασες δεν ανοιγει

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το πρωί πραγματοποίησε τα πρώτα του επαγγελματικά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Εγώ έπινα καφεδάκι στο Καματερό και δεν έχασα ευκαιρία. Καλοτάξιδο και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος πάντα μαζί του. 

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--64-14-08-2016.jpg

----------


## nautaki

> Εχθές το πρωί πραγματοποίησε τα πρώτα του επαγγελματικά δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Παλούκια - Πέραμα. Εγώ έπινα καφεδάκι στο Καματερό και δεν έχασα ευκαιρία. Καλοτάξιδο και ο ¶γιος Νικόλαος πάντα μαζί του. 
> 
> ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--64-14-08-2016.jpg


καλοταξιδο! ωραια φωτογραφία!

----------


## leo85

Σημερα το πρωι στα Παλουκια.

16-8-2016

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νεότευκτο αμφίπλωρο σε ώρα ρεπό στην Σαλαμίνα, και ο καταπέλτης με την ανάγλυφη "σφραγίδα" των ναυπηγείων Ατσαλάκη.

IMG_0108.jpg__IMG_0115.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 20/08/2016_

----------


## leo85

Ο Πάραλος γιατί είναι στον Ατσαλάκη???

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το νεότυκτο αμφίπλωρο σε χθεσινό δρομολόγιο (29/10ου) ανάμεσα Περάματος - Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0404.jpg__IMG_0379.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο θα βρίσκεται σε ακινησία (εκτός δρομολογίων) μέχρι την 23η Φεβρουαρίου, μετά από αίτημα και αποδοχή του στο πρόσφατο ΣΑΣ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πάραλος έφυγε σήμερα από Σαλαμίνα με προορισμό το Ρίο. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πέσαμε έξω δηλαδή μόνο κατά .....μία ημέρα Παντελή !!!!!




> Το τρίτο αμφίπλωρο που θα τα ακολουθήσει (θα πιάσει δουλειά στην γραμμή γύρω στις 7-8 Μαρτίου) θα είναι οριστικά όπως με πληροφόρησε σήμερα ο Παντελής, το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Συμβαίνουν φίλε μου αυτά .....και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. :Glee:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Ρίου, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ'' Ν.Π. 12283, το οποίο βρισκόταν στον ανατολικό προβλήτα Ρίου προς εκτέλεση δρομολογίου για Αντίρριο, για περιστατικό τραυματισμού 74χρονης αλλοδαπής επιβάτιδος.
Συγκεκριμένα, η ανωτέρω κατά την είσοδό της μεταξύ του καταπέλτη και του καταστρώματος στο γκαράζ του πλοίου και πριν ανέβει στη σκάλα, σκόνταψε με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστεί.
¶μεσα η ως άνω τραυματισθείσα διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Αγίου Ανδρέα, από όπου και εξήλθε.
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Α΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα Ρίου του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πάτρας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πριν λίγο πέρασε από τον Ισθμό επιστρέφοντας από το Ρίο στην Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από σήμερα το πρωί, το _ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ_ βρίσκεται στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια, στην θέση που μέχρι χθες βρισκόταν το _ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή και πήγε στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πάραλος έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Πάραλος έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και πήγε στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.


Το Πάραλος ήδη έχει καθίσει στα βάζα του ναυπηγείου Παναγιωτάκη και η ανέλκυση του έχει αρχίσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--69-17-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πάραλος την Τετάρτη το πρωί τελειώνει με την συντήρηση του στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και θα καθελκυστεί. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο πριν μία εβδομάδα από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--71-18-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πάραλος φωτογραφημένο πριν 1,5 ώρα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη. Όπως είχα γράψει (πριν 2 μέρες) σήμερα καθελκύστηκε και πήγε στα Παλούκια. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ--73-25-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πάραλος αφού τελείωσε με τα βραδινά του δρομολόγια, πήγε και άραξε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή στα Αμπελάκια.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Πάραλος έφυγε από τα Παλούκια και ήρθε στο ναυπηγείο Μπεκρή για την ακινησία του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Πάραλος συμμετείχε πριν λίγο στον απεγκλωβισμό ατόμων απ' τον παραθαλάσσιο οικισμό Ροβιές Ευβοίας, αποβιβάζοντάς τους ασφαλώς στην Αιδηψό, λόγω μεγάλης πυρκαγιάς.

----------

